# Topics > Projects >  Instagram, photo and video sharing social networking service, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

instagram.com

youtube.com/instagram

facebook.com/instagram

twitter.com/instagram

linkedin.com/company/instagram

instagram.com/instagram

Instagram on Wikipedia

Head - Adam Mosseri

----------


## Airicist

"Doubling Up on Instagram Live with Live Rooms"

March 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Instagram’s new Live Rooms feature lets up to four people go live at once"
Previously, you could only go live with one other person

by Ashley Carman
March 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta is expanding NFT support on Instagram to 100 countries"

by Aisha Malik
August 4, 2022

----------

